# whats everyones obsession with gabber rex cages :S



## foxxy cleopatra (Nov 18, 2008)

ive heard loads of people talking about them recently.....
they only cost £35 new....


----------



## Bear977 (Feb 19, 2009)

foxxy cleopatra said:


> ive heard loads of people talking about them recently.....
> they only cost £35 new....


Think the fact that they have huge floor space compared to other hamster cages will play a huge part. Also the fact that they're soooo hard to find these days.


----------



## foxxy cleopatra (Nov 18, 2008)

i seee.......but if they are discontinuted...doesnt this mean that something new and better is out?


----------



## u-look-like-a-hamster (Aug 17, 2008)

THERE A MUST HAVE IN THE HAMSTERR RESCUERS WORLD LOL
xX


----------



## Bear977 (Feb 19, 2009)

foxxy cleopatra said:


> i seee.......but if they are discontinuted...doesnt this mean that something new and better is out?


Well I've recently bought 2 Gabber Rex's and I've never had any hamster cages better than them, both my Syrian's have loads of toys etc in their cages and can climb up (via their Playstix) onto the bars at the top, so they're quite happy, if I was to see another one I'd probably have to try quite hard to stop myself from buying it for my Dwarf's too.


----------



## Nessajay (Mar 14, 2009)

basically they have stopped being made but you can still import them into the uk, they are a good size cage for both dwarfs and syrians.

and really nice


----------

